# Inexpensive plow for a Dodge Ram 1500 quad cab



## irishman75 (Feb 6, 2010)

I am new here and I am hoping to hear from some of the more experienced people from my area (Baltimore, Glen Burnie Maryland). I have a 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 quad cab with the V-8. I'm looking for a plow to do strictly residential areas, ie. My driveway and street, and the driveways of my parents, and in-laws. I do not want to break the bank on this, but I do want a cheap piece of crap that's gonna break after I use it a few times. I would prefer getting a used one, depending upon condition, obviously. My truck is fully paid for so there are no warranty issues. I know my truck is suitable for the right plow. I would appreciate any help with this, including area vendors, and anyone selling theirs privately. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## JohnMeyer (Dec 3, 2009)

*JohnMeyer*

I would suggest Craigs List in the snowbelt areas. I live in upstate New York and plows are listed there quite often.


----------



## irishman75 (Feb 6, 2010)

when you say snow belt areas, I assume you mean further west. I was hoping to keep this in state, to avoid long drives, and out of state sales and so forth. I looked on craigslist, but wasn't sure exactly where to look


----------



## leepotter (Nov 25, 2009)

SnowDogg MD75 mine was 3500ish installed


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

irishman75;989591 said:


> I am new here and I am hoping to hear from some of the more experienced people from my area (Baltimore, Glen Burnie Maryland). I have a 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 quad cab with the V-8. I'm looking for a plow to do strictly residential areas, ie. My driveway and street, and the driveways of my parents, and in-laws. I do not want to break the bank on this, but I do want a cheap piece of crap that's gonna break after I use it a few times. I would prefer getting a used one, depending upon condition, obviously. My truck is fully paid for so there are no warranty issues. I know my truck is suitable for the right plow. I would appreciate any help with this, including area vendors, and anyone selling theirs privately. Thanks for the responses.


id say a meyers fits into that cattagory. :laughing:
truthfully id look at an old 1st gen dodge with a plow already on it. you can find a nice one for around 2 grand. its going to be hard to find a complete used plow with everything on the truckside that will fit your truck. your going to spend 2-3 grand for something decent.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

i like the curtis plows but there heavy for a 1500 and rare but there home pro is a great 7ft light duty plow and will push some heavy snow there around $3000-4000 installed 

but now your not gonna find a cheap plow even a bracket for your truck new will run you $800 give or take some $$$ and used around $100-500 but you gotta find out what you wanna plow with and what plow you can find before you buy the bracket 

id look for a pos plow truck and use that and upgrade this summer


----------



## Bunky1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Look at the Snow Dogg MD75. I got mine here in Maryland near Silver Spring and it cost me about $3200 and change and I installed. Took about 5 hours to install. Very fast Hydraulics and it has a Stainless Steel moldboard. The plow only weighs about 400 pounds. Not great when back dragging but what can you expect with a light plow. The place tht I got mine was Bartleys (sp) off of 108 and 560 in Mongomery county.


----------

